
Cold and flu won't attack you simultaneously, study says - SubiculumCode
https://www.ksl.com/article/46691815/cold-and-flu-wont-attack-you-simultaneously-study-says
======
SubiculumCode
I've long speculated on the idea that the common cold may have some benefits
to us, perhaps even co-adapted for increased fitness. The early flu shot, get
a cold!

